# My First Succesfull Kill



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

I have to tell everyone about my first successful stalking kill. Wile target practicing today I noticed red wasp flying around me near the ground. I am scared of them little stinging fellers so I moved away from it. Finnally it got away from me and landed. That was my invitation and his mistake, hehe. I busted him with a marble I had in my back pocket. Then I went and got some more marbles and started stalking them. Killed 3 more. Anyone have a recipe for red wasp stew?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations on your kill.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Haha, sweet shooting , gotta have good accuracy for them


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive been meaning to add wasp to my lil kill list. i sorta admire them when they are in flight, no sound and they seem to be floating in the air . stealth insects they are .


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello.

I don't like this kind of stuff neither I find it funny.
What has this to do with hunting??
I love the nature and animals (including insects). And I absolutly have nothing against hunting when it's done in a humane and appropriate way.
I know that there are scenarios when insects become a plague (eg. when you have ants in your house) so you have to take action and take measurements against. I once read a post of a member (I don't remember who he was) that he was using bugs as ammo for his slingshot. I not only find this disturbing and childish but I wonder what goes on those peoples minds. @Dry Creek: I got the same opinion when I read your post. This is not an offense to you, it just mirrors my opinion.

Thanks, Simon.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Probably only a few people will care if your killing wasps, but I am not one of them. Sounds like some good shooting.


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm, I guess I should appologize if I have upset anyone first. I would like to say though that I farm organically and use no commercail pesticides . I also do not beleive in killing for no purpose. I consider one nest of red wasp under my eaves near my back door to be a plague. It is a fact that red wasp kill more people in the u.s. each year than snakes do. I have a couple of friends that have to keep medicine with for injections in case they get stung by red wasp, it is life threatening to them. Again, I appologize if I have offended anyone. However now maybe you will understand why I am not all busted up about killing red wasp, Have a great day.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shot i dont like wasps i find them irritating and to my knwoledge they have no real purpose.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Gardengroove said:


> Hmm, I guess I should appologize if I have upset anyone first. I would like to say though that I farm organically and use no commercail pesticides . I also do not beleive in killing for no purpose. I consider one nest of red wasp under my eaves near my back door to be a plague. It is a fact that red wasp kill more people in the u.s. each year than snakes do. I have a couple of friends that have to keep medicine with for injections in case they get stung by red wasp, it is life threatening to them. Again, I appologize if I have offended anyone. However now maybe you will understand why I am not all busted up about killing red wasp, Have a great day.


dont apoligize, to each thier own. some people just like to get b-hurt easily .


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

@Day Creek: You don't need to apologise like Imperial said. Thanks for the information. If you've added those sentences in your first post I would have known the background and I even wouldn't have posted on that.
@Imperial: I wasn't thinking of you then. It was someone who had fun shooting beetles against a wall.

This was only my impression what I got when reading this first comment of this thread. That's all. I was not intending to exaggerate this and make a big thing about it. So I consider it done.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

b-hurt = butt hurt

just throwin it out there folks


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

This weekend i am going after grasshoppers. Wish me luck.
Save a farmer, Kill a grasshopper.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Dry Creek said:


> This weekend i am going after grasshoppers. Wish me luck.
> Save a farmer, Kill a grasshopper.


i read somewhere that they are good eating. dipped in chocolate, with sprinkles .


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

I remember seeing somewhere that they are a delicacy. I wonder if you eat just the drumsticks or the whole thing. I have some on my place that the drumsticks would weigh an ounce apeice. So lets see 8 would make a lb. of drumsticks. times how much per lb......hmmm they may be worth more than the veggies.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

good shots i admire people who kill insects more than rabbits and squirrels just because its much harder to get the shot away with it moving and be so small not that i have aanything against hutnignrabbits and squirrels as i hunt them myself also i once had grilled wasp on a skewer in spain and they where delicious but lovly but dont try it at home they migh have been treated or had the sting removed thanks for sharing anyway

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

Good skill mate. Have to start hunting from somewhere....why not wasps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dry Creek (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm maybeI had better clarify something before this gets out of hand. I dont shoot them in flight . I stalk them till they are just getting ready to land in the grass. Then when they hover or land, and then..... wait for it.........splatt. I am not near good enough to shoot anything flying around in the air. I did get two grasshoppers today though. wasnt much fun since grass was really high and had to be right on them to see them. They are thousands of them though. I could prob get one in the air by just walking and shooting into the swarm.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

well there still small targets and its stil a great shot pal keep up the good work

Alexander .s. Howson


----------

